# NO HEAT MAP



## Uber4lyfe (Jul 5, 2020)

After the recent app update, there are no more surge heat map. Without heat map., Uber is stealing from blind drivers again and again. Uber is making more money than drivers on most rides.

Anybody experienced same issue?


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Your market may be at a Saturated point. More and more drivers are joining due to layoffs.... sorry honeymoon is over.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Uber4lyfe said:


> .... Uber is making more money than drivers on most rides.
> ....


Well..... yeah... they are not doing it for charity shm lol.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

They hide the heat map here until you log on. Then on abalone a few minutes after log off.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

You can see ours before u login but once you get the heat map, if you go to your earning screen or force stop the app or leave the screen for any reason it disappears. If you leave the home screen alone and keep the heat map up, the surge amounts are majorly delayed


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

It shows us surges. In addition, we get these blue areas where there are "more requests". In those areas, Uber is charging the customer a small multiplier (1,2-1,3) but paying the driver base rates. The Charlotte Surge had several purposes. One of them was to deprive the driver of surge money so that Uber could take it. The customer still pays it; you simply do not receive it.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

In a rare photo, these 2 are teaching a new hire how to best manipulate heat maps to modify driver behavior.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Uber4lyfe said:


> After the recent app update, there are no more surge heat map. Without heat map., Uber is stealing from blind drivers again and again. Uber is making more money than drivers on most rides.
> 
> Anybody experienced same issue?


If Uber is stealing from blind drivers, what kind of shenanigans will they try to pull with the deaf ones?!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> If Uber is stealing from blind drivers, what kind of shenanigans will they try to pull with the deaf ones?!


Speak up can't hear you.....


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Seamus said:


> In a rare photo, these 2 are teaching a new hire how to best manipulate heat maps to modify driver behavior.
> 
> View attachment 515561


"See, see, we don't have any cars in that area... so we just put that yellow blob here, and look, see see, dumb drivers converge on it.... the trick is to pull the blob out just in time so that some drivers stay... very easy... you try now"


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

dmoney155 said:


> "See, see, we don't have any cars in that area... so we just put that yellow blob here, and look, see see, dumb drivers converge on it.... the trick is to pull the blob out just in time so that some drivers stay... very easy... you try now"


Do you mind if I put you on hold for 2 minutes?

Upon checking your account Mr yellow blob it appears we're going to have to send this over to the specialized support team. We are aware of the problem and be rest assured we will get this resolved as quickly as possible

Goodbye for now


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Uber4lyfe said:


> After the recent app update, there are no more surge heat map. Without heat map., Uber is stealing from blind drivers again and again. Uber is making more money than drivers on most rides.
> 
> Anybody experienced same issue?


No heat = No Money. Uber removed the surge multiplier from rides. Horrible. Always taking info away from the driver to determine whether a fare should be picked up. This is not how an IC should be treated.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Yup started here this week, the heatmap still shows here, but it now means nothing at all, I've checked the rider app and riders are not being charged the surged price, but drivers are still shown the heat map, I'm not sure what the new orange icon means, says it's a surge, but doesn't seem to be applied,

it's some some sort of new deceptive behaviour from Uber, to get drivers use to accepting trips in surge area with no surge to then eventually they will pocket the difference,

my acceptance rate has decreased dramatically because I'm not accepting a lower price than what's advertised on the map, but other drivers are still accepting them


----------



## tonytone1908 (Aug 5, 2019)

I've been noticing the same thing. I check the app and they're charging $100 for a normally $30 ride with no surge on the driver app. Picked up a ride in an area tonight that always surges but of course, Uber got $7 for them and $2.50 for me.

Haven't seen any surge tonight, even in places that often have a $9+ surge. Nothing higher than $3 now.

All I know is this is bullshit. I still had a decent day but I should've easily made an extra $50 today.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Uber4lyfe said:


> After the recent app update, there are no more surge heat map. Without heat map., Uber is stealing from blind drivers again and again. Uber is making more money than drivers on most rides.
> 
> Anybody experienced same issue?


I experience this from long time because I follow the total fare every trip then I know if they surge the Rider and give nothing to me


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Uber4lyfe said:


> After the recent app update, there are no more surge heat map. Without heat map., Uber is stealing from blind drivers again and again. Uber is making more money than drivers on most rides.
> 
> Anybody experienced same issue?


It is not new they always have been stolen the surge .. if we sue Uber for this they have to give money back to drivers more then 1/2 from those billions are the surge they been stolen from us


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Gby said:


> It is not new they always have been stolen the surge .. if we sue Uber for this they have to give money back to drivers more then 1/2 from those billions are the surge they been stolen from us


So you opted out of arbitration when you signed up as a driver?


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> So you opted out of arbitration when you signed up as a driver?


Yest i did because I have big plans for Uber


----------



## Jstock611 (Nov 24, 2020)

tonytone1908 said:


> I've been noticing the same thing. I check the app and they're charging $100 for a normally $30 ride with no surge on the driver app. Picked up a ride in an area tonight that always surges but of course, Uber got $7 for them and $2.50 for me.
> 
> Haven't seen any surge tonight, even in places that often have a $9+ surge. Nothing higher than $3 now.
> 
> All I know is this is bullshit. I still had a decent day but I should've easily made an extra $50 today.


Are you in Harrisburg? I haven't seen a single surge, not even $1, in almost a week? What's going on?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Jstock611 said:


> Are you in Harrisburg? I haven't seen a single surge, not even $1, in almost a week? What's going on?


I am in Scranton, birthplace of Joe Biden.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Jstock611 said:


> Are you in Harrisburg? I haven't seen a single surge, not even $1, in almost a week? What's going on?


Uber are stealing the surge now because it is pandemic and they need to rise few billions this ****ers never stop robbery workers as they win in California pro 22 now they transform drivers into slave with your elected guvernamemt .. now they made deal 809 million to transport government workers ...get ready prepare for the worse and polish your rifles 
.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> No heat = No Money. Uber removed the surge multiplier from rides. Horrible. Always taking info away from the driver to determine whether a fare should be picked up. This is not how an IC should be treated.


LOL
The are letting the cheapest bidder take the ride
Exactly like you should do when dealing with independent contractors



Jstock611 said:


> Are you in Harrisburg? I haven't seen a single surge, not even $1, in almost a week? What's going on?


No riders too many drivers
No surge Fri here
Big surge Sat
This is how you deal with that



Jstock611 said:


> Are you in Harrisburg? I haven't seen a single surge, not even $1, in almost a week? What's going on?


Refuse to work
Say f you


----------



## Jstock611 (Nov 24, 2020)

Uber4lyfe said:


> After the recent app update, there are no more surge heat map. Without heat map., Uber is stealing from blind drivers again and again. Uber is making more money than drivers on most rides.
> 
> Anybody experienced same issue?


If LYFT would offer any type of small surge they could steal a lot of Uber drivers. Uber's surge went away completely.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Jstock611 said:


> If LYFT would offer any type of small surge they could steal a lot of Uber drivers. Uber's surge went away completely.


Here
Lyft went to all quest type crap
Do 87 rides get 9 dollars
The only Surge or heat is on after 11:30 PM

Now customers tell me you can't get a lift.... it always says no drivers available&#128514;

And that's the way it should be.
People refusing to work cheap

instead we have people taking rides for what they know it's going to be $.60 a mile and eight cents a minute
Then come here with tales of theft, cruelty and drunkenness


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jstock611 said:


> If LYFT would offer any type of small surge they could steal a lot of Uber drivers. Uber's surge went away completely.


So both offering no surging but if Lyft offered even a small one or two dollars surge they steal all of Uber's drivers? Are you saying that only because of the hypothetical Surge, assuming Uber did not match that?


wallae said:


> Now customers tell me you can't get a lift.... it always says no drivers available&#128514;


That's how it was here during the first wave of the pandemic. It was awesome because Uber was offering crazy surges and we were actually getting hits on them because no drivers were driving on Lyft


----------



## Jstock611 (Nov 24, 2020)

Uber4lyfe said:


> After the recent app update, there are no more surge heat map. Without heat map., Uber is stealing from blind drivers again and again. Uber is making more money than drivers on most rides.
> 
> Anybody experienced same issue?


No more surge, not even $1 at the busiest times. My Uber driving career has ended. Thanks for the memories!


----------



## Uber4lyfe (Jul 5, 2020)

Jstock611 said:


> No more surge, not even $1 at the busiest times. My Uber driving career has ended. Thanks for the memories!


I think Uber is trying to eliminate 80% of veteran drivers and replace them with newbies that will have no clue how the business functions, thus easier to steal and screw them by uber.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Uber4lyfe said:


> I think Uber is trying to eliminate 80% of veteran drivers and replace them with newbies that will have no clue how the business functions, thus easier to steal and screw them by uber.


This is exactly why we need more immigration.
To do the job that Americans won't (driving for 60 cents a mile)
&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uber DOES NOT NEED A REASON TO DEACTIVATE YOU. You're an independent contractor and all they have to do is stop using your service. No reason has to be given at all. So the conspiracy theory about driving older or more experienced drivers away with no heat map does not hold water. No heat map does nothing but affect all drivers on the same level.

Artificial surge area and inflation of pricing has more value than what you're suggesting. Now there are too many drivers out because of the inflated or artificial surge areas and they don't need to get any other drivers out.

It doesn't matter the number of drivers that are present the more the better for Uber. It cost them nothing more to have a market of flooded drivers. They only lose money when there's not enough drivers because passengers will look for other avenues of Transportation removing the money from Uber pocket all together.


----------



## Uber4lyfe (Jul 5, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> Uber DOES NOT NEED A REASON TO DEACTIVATE YOU. You're an independent contractor and all they have to do is stop using your service. No reason has to be given at all. So the conspiracy theory about driving older or more experienced drivers away with no heat map does not hold water. No heat map does nothing but affect all drivers on the same level.
> 
> Artificial surge area and inflation of pricing has more value than what you're suggesting. Now there are too many drivers out because of the inflated or artificial surge areas and they don't need to get any other drivers out.


You sound like you work for Uber. If Uber is indeed asking more money than the drivers, then this will naturally drive the old drivers that made good money out of the game.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> Uber DOES NOT NEED A REASON TO DEACTIVATE YOU. You're an independent contractor and all they have to do is stop using your service. No reason has to be given at all. So the conspiracy theory about driving older or more experienced drivers away with no heat map does not hold water. No heat map does nothing but affect all drivers on the same level.
> 
> Artificial surge area and inflation of pricing has more value than what you're suggesting. Now there are too many drivers out because of the inflated or artificial surge areas and they don't need to get any other drivers out.


>>No heat map does nothing but affect all drivers on the same level.

I don't know if it's true but sometime ago (within the year) a girl sent me two screenshots. One of her friend and one of her sitting in the same place at the same time
One had a surge and the other didn't.
is that possible?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uber4lyfe said:


> You sound like you work for Uber. If Uber is indeed asking more money than the drivers, then this will naturally drive the old drivers that made good money out of the game.


You don't understand Uber gets the money regardless if it's an old or new driver. If there is a thousand drivers as only 300 passengers, Uber still gets the 300 passengers money and 700 drivers get absolutely nothing.



wallae said:


> >>No heat map does nothing but affect all drivers on the same level.
> 
> I don't know if it's true but sometime ago (within the year) a girl sent me two screenshots. One of her friend and one of her sitting in the same place at the same time
> One had a surge and the other didn't.
> is that possible?


Well that's manipulation on Uber part and you can't do anything about it unless you can prove it. And the only thing Uber going to say is that it's just a delay in map of dating because of the computer network

I can show you pictures of black account holders getting paid different on X ride surge then a normal X account holder in the same surge area.

The difference was roughly $2 every time. And for those who do not know black account gets paid roughly $2.31 more I believe depending on your Market more than X drivers do for the same X passenger. But that's an insurance and a business license reason



Uber4lyfe said:


> You sound like you work for Uber. If Uber is indeed asking more money than the drivers, then this will naturally drive the old drivers that made good money out of the game.


And if I sound like I work for Uber, I dont. This is just all common sense.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> Uber DOES NOT NEED A REASON TO DEACTIVATE YOU. You're an independent contractor and all they have to do is stop using your service. No reason has to be given at all. So the conspiracy theory about driving older or more experienced drivers away with no heat map does not hold water. No heat map does nothing but affect all drivers on the same level.
> 
> Artificial surge area and inflation of pricing has more value than what you're suggesting. Now there are too many drivers out because of the inflated or artificial surge areas and they don't need to get any other drivers out.
> 
> It doesn't matter the number of drivers that are present the more the better for Uber. It cost them nothing more to have a market of flooded drivers. They only lose money when there's not enough drivers because passengers will look for other avenues of Transportation removing the money from Uber pocket all together.


I'm with you on my analysis Uber enjoyed to have drivers at every corner 1-2 minutes away because they never know when someone pip up &#128512;. Having drivers 15-20 minute away they know drivers decline the trips or cancel because are to far .. the market are over saturated with drivers America are under hunger game and this unregulated corporation enjoy to rip off workers


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Uber DOES NOT NEED A REASON TO DEACTIVATE YOU. You're an independent contractor and all they have to do is stop using your service. No reason has to be given at all. So the conspiracy theory about driving older or more experienced drivers away with no heat map does not hold water.


Except bad publicity. I'm not saying that is a huge Factor but if they deactivate all vet drivers, you can bet your ass the drivers will be very vocal about the situation. Definitely not something they care to have or care to create unnecessarily



W00dbutcher said:


> No heat map does nothing but affect all drivers on the same level.


Not true. You think all drivers get the same exact heat map with the exact same pricing? Nope! They don't


W00dbutcher said:


> It cost them nothing more to have a market of flooded drivers.


No but it does cost them more to pay the vet drivers. At this point in the game is not much more but it is more


----------



## tonytone1908 (Aug 5, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Except bad publicity. I'm not saying that is a huge Factor but if they deactivate all vet drivers, you can bet your ass the drivers will be very vocal about the situation. Definitely not something they care to have or care to create unnecessarily
> 
> Not true. You think all drivers get the same exact heat map with the exact same pricing? Nope! They don't
> 
> No but it does cost them more to pay the vet drivers. At this point in the game is not much more but it is more


I'm rocking a 4.98 and heat map has been non existent yet I get multiple piings now 20+ mins away. With no surge at all. Really? Watching them give me an extra 3 bucks and charging the passenger an extra 20 is BS. ALthough the surge stuff is random. I've had minimum 1.25 surges give me like 4.44 and $10 airport surge giving me $5.25 tonight. I've gotten decent surges in places I had no idea was surging. On busy nights I usually cut off after accepting a ride so I can judge my next area I'm heading to but I've gotten weird surges at weird times on like Tuesdays. I'll take it but you can't tell me there's no surges on a Friday night when all my pings are 14+ mins away. Come on now. Not to mention most surges Uber still makes more than I do, no wonder tips are crap. Almost makes sense to stick to airport rides in my area.


----------



## ABQUber1 (Dec 3, 2020)

Uber4lyfe said:


> After the recent app update, there are no more surge heat map. Without heat map., Uber is stealing from blind drivers again and again. Uber is making more money than drivers on most rides.
> 
> Anybody experienced same issue?


Yes, no surge heat map for 6 weeks. Uber support says it due to updates affecting delivery only, limited to Iphones. The real question is are we going to get paid for the missing surges that drivers still get and delivery on Android phones. I see the heat map when I toggle to Uberxl and turn off delivery.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

ABQUber1 said:


> Yes, no surge heat map for 6 weeks. Uber support says it due to updates affecting delivery only, limited to Iphones. The real question is are we going to get paid for the missing surges that drivers still get and delivery on Android phones. I see the heat map when I toggle to Uberxl and turn off delivery.


I am missing two surges from passenger rides, totaling $24. I have screenshots and they still haven't paid them out. Every time I follow up on it, they say they're still working on it. it's been 2 months!

AND I'm Android.

Sorry just call me Miss Mythbuster&#128517;


----------



## ABQUber1 (Dec 3, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> I am missing two surges from passenger rides, totaling $24. I have screenshots and they still haven't paid them out. Every time I follow up on it, they say they're still working on it. it's been 2 months!
> 
> AND I'm Android.
> 
> Sorry just call me Miss Mythbuster&#128517;


Daisey77,

The difference is that I am not seeing the surges at all when I am doing food delivery. I do see surges when I switch to passenger rides.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

ABQUber1 said:


> Daisey77,
> 
> The difference is that I am not seeing the surges at all when I am doing food delivery. I do see surges when I switch to passenger rides.


Just eat half of the food if you are not seeing surge ...&#128512;


----------

